# Don't panic, but is this a floppy kid?



## michickenwrangler (Feb 24, 2010)

This isn't what you call "floppy kid syndrome" is it?


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 24, 2010)

I opened this, and the first thing I said was "That kid is TOO cute!!!!

How adorable!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!!!

What perfect markings.  Too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!

Send her to me, FED-X.  I will pay all shipping costs!!!!!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## gdana2 (Feb 24, 2010)

michickenwrangler 

Please tell me that is Cookie.  She is so adorable.


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL!  Gotta love this one, oh sooo cute!! Thanks.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2010)

She's cute!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 24, 2010)

gdana2 said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler
> 
> Please tell me that is Cookie.  She is so adorable.


Yes, gdana (I'll refrain from using your real name )

She's yours. It IS Cookie. Check your email. You have a pic waiting for you.

Welcome!

Sorry DonnaBelle, gdana2 gets to take her home


----------



## gdana2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for making my day.  I can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 24, 2010)

Eva, one of the chocolate Toggs just kidded today (from the time it took K's granddaughter and my daughter to run and tell her "something's coming out of her!" to calling me to "Baby's dry!") a single doeling who would not cooperate for the camera.

I got frustrated and took some cute pics of Sage and Ranger playing king-of-the-mountain and then snapped a few of Cookie and her brother Mojo. This was one of them.

Go ahead and make it your avatar if you wish, gdana


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 24, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 25, 2010)

Adorable kid!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 26, 2010)

I have bad news ...

Cookie's ear straightened out so she's no longer QUITE as adorable as she was.


----------

